
Graph Matching Networks for Learning the Similarity of Graph Structured Objects - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.12787
======
xvilka
Thanks! Looks quite interesting. Hopefully better seamless GNN support in
Julia's FluxML[1].

[1]
[https://github.com/FluxML/Flux.jl/issues/625](https://github.com/FluxML/Flux.jl/issues/625)

------
jboggan
For context, determining if two graphs are isomorphic is NP-complete.

~~~
dnlgl
It is already all but known to be quasi-polynomial, thanks to László Babai:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/graph-isomorphism-
vanquished-...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/graph-isomorphism-vanquished-
again-20170114/)

